# Laptop bootet nicht mehr



## Testsieger (22. Februar 2005)

Tag zusammen...

Also ich hab hier einen Laptop der nicht mehr bootet (Win XP).
Das Betriebssystem war aber oben und ne Unmenge an Daten. Einmal konnte ich mit der Recovery-CD starten....da war er aber der Meinung eine leere Festplatte zu besitzen   
Meine Frage: Gibts ein Tool das man von CD booten kann mit dem ich wenigstens vesuchen kann meine Daten zu retten ?

Thx und MfG TS


----------



## RealPax (22. Februar 2005)

Probier doch mal dies:
http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/
Linux Live-CD

Edit: ERSTER


----------



## fred31 (22. Februar 2005)

Schon mal mit ner Live-CD, zb von Knoppix probiert?

Edit: Mist, ne ganze Minute später!


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Februar 2005)

Ich nehm für sowas immer Knoppix http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/

Oder mit der Ultimate Boot CD. http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Edit: Für den Dritten gibts immerhin noch Bronze


----------

